# Loud Pipes, Leather, Beards, and Tattoos



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

..it's Harley Davidson's 105th Birthday Party! 

Harley owners from around the world have blasted their way to Cheeseland and into Beertown, USA, headquarters of the Harley Davidison Corporation, makers of the worlds loudest and most hallowed motorcycle. Before the weekend is over, 100,000's of bikers will cover SE WI like so many hefty, leather clad, tattooed, bearded locusts. 

Live music will be rampant, culminating with a performance by none other than the Boss. When he plays "Born in the USA" on the shores of Lake Michigan to end this rumbling shindig this weekend, it's possible the roar will be heard throughout most of the upper Midwest. 

This has to be arguably the world's biggest and most heartily celebrated birthday party. I was playing golf yesterday on a golf course that abuts I-94 about 50 miles west of Milwaukee. When we were playing the holes along the freeway, the non-stop procession of roaring Hogs heading east was so loud we had to shout to make ourselves heard while standing on the course within ten feet of each other. 

I will be celebrating Harley's 105th by playing golf Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, as I am now too old and cranky to tolerate loud music and/or crowds, but there was a time when I would have joined the revelers for a four day non-stop bender, even though I have never driven a motorcycle in my entire life. 

It looks like fun will be had by all, even though Milwaukee sanitation workers have chosen this time to go on strike. Should be more than few busy restaurants if the size of some of the boys I saw riding into town was any indication. Some their "old ladies" looked they could also consume a hamburger or three. 

If it's true that loud pipes save lives, there's going to be a whole **** of a lotta savin' goin' on here in Milwaukee over the next four days. 

Kevin 

Sometimes you just have to take a day off and play golf.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

..it's Harley Davidson's 105th Birthday Party! 

Harley owners from around the world have blasted their way to Cheeseland and into Beertown, USA, headquarters of the Harley Davidison Corporation, makers of the worlds loudest and most hallowed motorcycle. Before the weekend is over, 100,000's of bikers will cover SE WI like so many hefty, leather clad, tattooed, bearded locusts. 

Live music will be rampant, culminating with a performance by none other than the Boss. When he plays "Born in the USA" on the shores of Lake Michigan to end this rumbling shindig this weekend, it's possible the roar will be heard throughout most of the upper Midwest. 

This has to be arguably the world's biggest and most heartily celebrated birthday party. I was playing golf yesterday on a golf course that abuts I-94 about 50 miles west of Milwaukee. When we were playing the holes along the freeway, the non-stop procession of roaring Hogs heading east was so loud we had to shout to make ourselves heard while standing on the course within ten feet of each other. 

I will be celebrating Harley's 105th by playing golf Saturday, Sunday, and Monday, as I am now too old and cranky to tolerate loud music and/or crowds, but there was a time when I would have joined the revelers for a four day non-stop bender, even though I have never driven a motorcycle in my entire life. 

Should be a busy weekend for area restaurants if the size of the leather clad teddy bears I saw rolling into town over the last two days is any indication. It looks like some of their "old ladies" could maybe handle a hamburger or three, too. It should be great for a lot of businesses, not the least the local breweries.

It looks like fun will be had by all, even though Milwaukee sanitation workers have chosen this time to go on strike. If it's true that loud pipes save lives, there's going to be a whole **** of a lotta savin' goin' on here in Milwaukee over the next four days. 

Kevin 

Sometimes you just have to take a day off and play golf.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

When I was on holiday in Cuba a few years back, I was amazed to see a large group of motorcylists - riding old Harleys and British motorbikes from before the Revolution... They were having a parade and .... the NOISE ...  My husband really lusted after some of the BSAs on show.

With no spares for the Harleys, the ingenious use of 'it'll do' engineering was amazing!


----------



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Keven,
Sounds like a lot of fun. My husband's Harley is in the shop so we won't be participating.  That's one birthday party I'd love to be attending!
Bikers love any excuse to get together, ride and celebrate, especially if it's a charity run. The food and drink at the end of the run is always an incentive :lips::beer:
Myself, I love the sound of the "rolling thunder". Loud pipes DO save lives. A quiet bike, in another vehicle's blind spot is not a good thing.
Thanks for posting. Living nearby is quite an experience I'm sure. Enjoy the party!

cabooseof9


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kevin, I live less than a mile north of I-94. We can hear the pipes easily when we're outdoors. I remember during the 100th anniversary, we could actually hear them in our living room! I was in downtown Waukesha yesterday afternoon; it was lively and full of people in town for the event in Cutler Park. 

Just a wild guess, but I betcha the headliner at the concert won't be Elton John.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

FTF!

Die hard Harley guy (I have more than I can ride) - but "the factory" of today is not the Harley I like...

can't stand the "bike weeks" anymore, or any of the new Harleys....too many new (hd brand) leather jacket commando's with (hd brand) doo-rags riding from starbucks to starbucks (with HD coffee mugs)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

our neighbor directly across the street has a HD.....goes to work at 5:45 am...nothing like waking up to the reving motor.....AAAAAARRRRRRGH


signed,
used to like motorcycles.


----------

